# Dirty Mash?



## miniman (Jan 7, 2009)

Katie E posted in one of the dinner threads about having dirty mash. This has now been hovering around my mind for a few days. What is dirty mash & how do you make it?


----------



## buckytom (Jan 7, 2009)

hmmm, my guess would be mashed potatoes with the skins left on. maybe something else like black pepper added.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Jan 7, 2009)

Actually, there are two types of "Dirty Mashed Potatoes".

One type is simply where the skins are left on the potatoes.  The second type is similar to "Dirty Rice", & includes cooked chicken or turkey gizzards & livers.


----------



## mcnerd (Jan 7, 2009)

The one I'm familiar with contained chopped gizzards and livers.  Never thought about leaving the skins on.  I may have to try that and see how it looks.


----------



## Erinny (Jan 7, 2009)

I do dirty mashed potatoes with skins left on and chunks of leftover meat, and I cook up a bit of crowder peas. lentils, and or kidney beans, whatever I have as leftovers and add all that. I put the whole mess into a deep cast iron skillet and toss it into the oven at 400 for about 15 - 20 minutes. The last couple minutes I pull it out, add a layer of paremesan and romano cheese, chives, minced onion, and let it go for the last 5 or so minutes.
This is a great way of using up leftovers.


----------



## Katie H (Jan 7, 2009)

miniman said:


> Katie E posted in one of the dinner threads about having dirty mash. This has now been hovering around my mind for a few days. What is dirty mash & how do you make it?



Ray, the dirty mashed potatoes I made the other night were plain old russet potatoes that I scrubbed up good and boiled with some peeled cloves of garlic.  Drained everything and mashed up the lot, skins and all, with some half-and-half, butter and salt and pepper.  They were yummy.


----------



## Maverick2272 (Jan 7, 2009)

Same here, skins left on when I mash em up. Never heard of adding the gizzards or liver or other chopped up meats. Sounds interesting if anyone has a recipe on that? And assuming I can still find livers and gizzards at the grocery store, for some reason it is getting harder and harder to find them around here.


----------



## Glorie (Jan 7, 2009)

Erinny, what are crowder peas?


----------



## BreezyCooking (Jan 7, 2009)

Not to step on Erinny's toes, but around here I believe "crowder peas" are the same as "black-eyed peas".


----------



## Katie H (Jan 7, 2009)

They are.  "Crowder" can be a regional term.  Around here black-eyed peas are called crowder peas.


----------



## Erinny (Jan 7, 2009)

Oh I am sorry, I didn't mean for confusion. Crowder peas are more red than black eye peas, they are a little different but from the same family. They are very close. Also blackeye peas are a tiny bit bigger. You can find both crowder peas and blackeye peas in your local supermarket.
I'll post the difference. I'll look it up.


----------



## Erinny (Jan 7, 2009)

Photobucket is not working tonight. You can see in your own grocery store that crowder peas and blackeye peas are different. I know, I grow both.


----------



## DietitianInTraining (Jan 7, 2009)

Katie E. that sounds really good and easy. Is it only good do to this with "Russet Potatoes"? Don't know what kind I buy.. I never pay atention to that..


----------



## Erinny (Jan 7, 2009)

These are crowder peas
http://i542.photobucket.com/albums/gg432/ErinDMountaineer/crowderpeas.jpg


and these are blackeye peas, see the difference?
http://i542.photobucket.com/albums/gg432/ErinDMountaineer/blackeyepeas.jpg


----------



## Katie H (Jan 7, 2009)

beginner_chef said:


> Katie E. that sounds really good and easy. Is it only good do to this with "Russet Potatoes"? Don't know what kind I buy.. I never pay atention to that..



As far as I'm concerned, it doesn't matter.  Russets were what I had.   If I'd had red-skinned potatoes, or Yukon Gold, I would have used them.


----------



## Constance (Jan 7, 2009)

BreezyCooking said:


> Not to step on Erinny's toes, but around here I believe "crowder peas" are the same as "black-eyed peas".



No, they are a different critter. Although though they are classified as a field pea, like black-eyes, cream peas, pink-eye purple hulled and several others, the round brown peas, cooked with bacon or ham and onions, just like ham beans, are wonderfully hearty and meaty. They have their own taste, which is nothing like black-eye peas, IMHO. 
Ya gotta have cornbread with'em!


----------



## dave the baker (Jan 7, 2009)

Best "dirty mashed" I ever had was up in Detroit - mashed with bacon, sour cream, chopped green onions and Lord knows what else.  Most excellent!


----------

